# Hug Coupon - No Expiry - Use Anywhere



## Retired (Nov 22, 2014)

* PDF coupon copy attached,  suitable for printing to be used over and over!*


----------



## HBas (Nov 26, 2014)

I needed that Steve, right this second. I feel a bit better, Thank you.


----------

